# User-Interface Subversion



## unrealzero_php (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Seit längerer Zeit arbeiten wir in unseren Projekten mit dem Versionskontrollsystem Subversion. Das Mühsame ist das Eröffnen neuer Projekte sowie die Userverwaltung. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Ganze über ein GUI (PHP) zu regeln?

Hier ist ein Tool, welches ich zum Thema gefunden habe. Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit, gibt es was besseres?
http://www.usvn.info/screenshots

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

